# Backup vom Synology NAS auf externe USB Festplatte



## cater (30. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Synology NAS (DS212j), von dem ich ein Backup auf eine externe Festplatte machen möchte. Nun könnte ich die Festplatte per USB direkt an das NAS schließen und über den Diskmanager ein Backup machen. Jedoch soll die Zielfestplatte ebenfalls verschlüsselt sein (über Truecrypt), sodass diese Möglichkeit leider wegfällt. 
Bisher mache ich das Backup also manuell über das Netzwerk durch den Computer (Mac), der die HDD mittels Truecrypt entschlüsselt und einbindet. Für das Kopieren nutze ich dann Ultracopier. Das ganze ist dadurch recht langsam (10 MB/s) und dauert bei großer Datenmenge, und v.a. großer Dateianzahl, auch sehr lange.

Die Frage: gibt es eine einfachere, elegantere Möglichkeit? Eine HDD mittels Truecrypt über den Synology Diskmanager zu mounten gibt es meines Wissens nicht, oder?

Danke für eure Anregungen!
Cater


----------

